# I turned down a $102 tip



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Last night I dropped someone at a bar and they tipped me 2 $1 bills and a $100 bill. The fare was $8. I parked and went into the bar to look for my passenger who was with his friends. I told him that he gave me a $100 bill. 
He took the $100 and thanked me for my honesty and gave me $20. I spent that $20 to buy a round of drinks for him and his friends and tip the bartender and he gave me another $20 and insisted I keep it. 
I'm not all about money when it comes to nice people. I'm sure that he didn't mean to tip $102, but meant to tip $3.


----------



## Buh-Bye (Oct 29, 2015)

Good for you for being honest in that situation. I had a pax pay me 80.00 to go into a strip joint because he didn't want to go by himself and paid for a lap dance for a hour of my time!


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

You've got a new story to tell after every night, don't you?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Damn, when I get tipped it's usually folded, or scrunched, or wadded up and I just cram it in my pocket and count it later. I guess I would have gotten a $102.00 tip. LOL.

Is that dishonest, honestly?


----------



## Buh-Bye (Oct 29, 2015)

No stories here, just sharing the crazy things I have encountered. So with that being said, I thought that's why they have this blog for? Guess not


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Last night I dropped someone at a bar and they tipped me 2 $1 bills and a $100 bill. The fare was $8. I parked and went into the bar to look for my passenger who was with his friends. I told him that he gave me a $100 bill.
> He took the $100 and thanked me for my honesty and gave me $20. I spent that $20 to buy a round of drinks for him and his friends and tip the bartender and he gave me another $20 and insisted I keep it.
> I'm not all about money when it comes to nice people. I'm sure that he didn't mean to tip $102, but meant to tip $3.


Damn honest of you and damn nice of the pax. I need stories like this as often as possible to balance out the horrible that bombards us all the time. Gotta keep my faith in humanity somehow. I'd have kept the first $20 he gave me though .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It is called Karma, Jack. You did the right thing. I would have done similar.



Teksaz said:


> Damn, when I get tipped it's usually folded, or scrunched, or wadded up and I just cram it in my pocket and count it later. I guess I would have gotten a $102.00 tip. Is that dishonest, honestly?


I have done that. The customer gives me the money, I flip through it, it looks right, I shove it into my pocket. Later, I realise that someone gave me something that I *weren't 'apposta' git.* If I know who it was, and have a way of getting in touch with him, or I can get hold of someone who can get in touch with him, I will get hold of him or tell the party to have him get hold of me. Once contacted, I will explain the situation and ask what he wants me to do. If I can not get hold of him, well, there is a reason that Catholic churches (as well as other houses of worship) have a Poor Box. We have here, also, So Others Might Eat, Capital Area Food Bank, Big Sally (and Ol' Sally will have her kettles out, soon) and a few others.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I always thank them for their generosity and take the tip and put it under my left leg, then when they leave I check it out. I never check it while they are in the car.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

How'd you buy a round of drinks AND be able to tip with a $20 bill?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

JimS said:


> How'd you buy a round of drinks AND be able to tip with a $20 bill?


3 pax, $5 beers, leaves $5 for a tip.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

D Town said:


> 3 pax, $5 beers, leaves $5 for a tip.


Yeah, but the OP is from NJ. I get so many pax from NJ here in Savannah who are in shock about how cheap our $6 beer is...


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

JimS said:


> Yeah, but the OP is from NJ. I get so many pax from NJ here in Savannah who are in shock about how cheap our $6 beer is...


I won't pretend to know how much a beer costs in a particular town in NJ on a Friday night. They may have been running a special. Or they got a military discount. Or the bartender saw the good deed and decided to comp. Or this is an unusually cheap place. Or the OP came out of pocket to cover the difference. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

College town, beer special during a football game.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

America will be great again if everybody either like you or the passenger.
But unfortunately, it will never happen as what I saw over 80% of my passengers are.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

uberpa said:


> America will be great again if...


I'm always confused by this statement when I see or hear it. It always seems to be uttered by those with a fetish for the past as if it wasn't rife with its own glaring problems. We're safer today than ever before. We have more freedom than ever before. Our environment is cleaner than pretty much any other time since the industrial revolution. People aren't dying of disease and hunger in the streets in droves. What time period are you comparing now to? Which era is supposed to be greater than now?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Karma is bullshit. I would have ran by SunTrust and put that $100 in the ATM and carried on.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

D Town said:


> I'm always confused by this statement when I see or hear it. It always seems to be uttered by those with a fetish for the past as if it wasn't rife with its own glaring problems. We're safer today than ever before. We have more freedom than ever before. Our environment is cleaner than pretty much any other time since the industrial revolution. People aren't dying of disease and hunger in the streets in droves. What time period are you comparing now to? Which era is supposed to be greater than now?


Umm 1999-2006 when you could make $1500 week doing almost anything.

much much more if you had the appropriate skills.

But I'm only 37 so II that's the best I can remember

2008- now has been a tedious grind.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

"D Town said:


> What time period are you comparing now to? Which era is supposed to be greater than now?


Once upon a time - economic inequality was much less than it is now. There was a thriving middle class. Families could thrive on one income. Home ownership didn't involve a 30 year debt. Our tax dollars funded scientific research and there was much innovation. Higher education could be paid for by saving up from your high school part time job (full time in the summer) and working while in college. If you were able to live at home while going to school, college was well within reach debt free.

There are many, many better things about today. I would not ever turn the clock back on the progress we have made in human rights.

However economic inequality has shrunk the middle class & is not sustainable. Economic inequality is causing huge disparity in education and health care. Our government no longer funds scientific research - that has all become corporate funded. We no longer fund infrastructure appropriately. Environmental Protection is being undone all over, already NC's rivers are being effected by failure to enforce regulations & deregulation.

There is much that is still good because of the long-term impact of appropriately investing tax dollars into society. But already there is erosion.

My state is no longer investing in itself. We are not funding education adequately, there is growing economic, educational, environmental inequality. The long-term impact of the past couple of years is terrible. I live close to some serious rural poverty & I really don't know how people will live if things don't change soon.

NC is not the only state experiencing this.

As a country, we simply most return to being a government 'of the people, for the people' - this means the people (through tax dollars) fund this for the good of the people. An educated, healthy populace is good for us all. So is good infrastructure and public research.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Damn, when I get tipped it's usually folded, or scrunched, or wadded up and I just cram it in my pocket and count it later. I guess I would have gotten a $102.00 tip.


Same.

I would have returned the bill as the op did if I noticed a $100, but I don't always count my tips, sometimes not for days or even until the end of the week.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> This got kinda racist-y, real fast.


Huh? Racist-y? No ones getting called a racist. At least not by me.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Last night I dropped someone at a bar and they tipped me 2 $1 bills and a $100 bill. The fare was $8. I parked and went into the bar to look for my passenger who was with his friends. I told him that he gave me a $100 bill.
> He took the $100 and thanked me for my honesty and gave me $20. I spent that $20 to buy a round of drinks for him and his friends and tip the bartender and he gave me another $20 and insisted I keep it.
> I'm not all about money when it comes to nice people. I'm sure that he didn't mean to tip $102, but meant to tip $3.


Uber says the tip is included in the fair. If you were truly honest you would of returned the 1$ along with the $100 bill.


----------

